# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Bot Store, Snatch Group Ltd., bots, Herzliya Area, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Snatch Group Ltd.

snatchbot.me/botstore

----------


## Airicist

SnatchBot Store - The world’s first free bot marketplace

Sep 6, 2017




> SnatchBot Store is the world’s first free bot marketplace and offers turnkey templates for variety of chatbots to be used in areas like customer service, banking, healthcare and many more.

----------


## Airicist

Principles of chatbot design

May 11, 2020




> In this tutorial we'll be covering the main principles of the chatbot design

----------

